

Learning Design: An Initial Curriculum - marcuschristie
http://marcus-christie.blogspot.com/2013/03/learning-design-initial-curriculum.html

======
michaelpinto
Color theory? Typography? Layout? Art history? Hello!!! Asking a coder for
advice on how to be a designer is like asking a designer to tell you how to
learn how to code. Look there are no shortcuts. Can you learn to be an average
designer in about a year or two? Yes. Can you learn to be a designer in a week
or two? No. And not for nothing, there's a wealth of inexpensive talent out
there willing to work for little...

------
marcuschristie
The OP here. I'm a programmer who wants to learn design. Any other resources I
should consider?

